# Suggestions for breed in colorado



## ColoradoBuckeye (Apr 25, 2013)

Any suggestions for a breed that would be sturdy in the Colorado mountains? Looking to raise a few hens that will be medium layers, gentle with the kids, and able to handle our winters. Also, any ideas on heat lamps and insulating the coop during the winter months? 
Thanks!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You didn't say just WHERE in the Colorado Mountains you are....the Weather varies a LOT...depending on WHERE in those mountains.
Nevertheless....I wouldn't hesitate to recommend *Buff Orpingtons.*
Great Egg-Layers, full-feathered, and friendly and docile ...especially if handled a lot while they are chicks.
A fine All-Purpose pure-breed that lays a LOT of large brown eggs.
Easily cared for....and, I think, an attractive chicken.
-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *I lived in Colorado for more than 2 decades.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

There are many breeds that do well up here in Alaska, I would assume they could handle Colorado.( I grew up in wheat ridge as a kid) the buff orps, americaunas are great since they don't have the large combs or waddles to get frost bitten. I personally have an americauna, a couple Easter eggers, a RIR, a Cochin, some Cochin/black jersey giant mixes, a leghorn mix, blue laced red Wyandotte, and a welsummer....all dud great thus winter. My best advice would be to see what other people raise near your area. Good luck


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I assume by your username that you already have buckeyes or at least they are on that list.


----------



## ColoradoBuckeye (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! We live in Eagle which is at 6,700 feet and does get some pretty good winter snow. Temps aren't too extreme but a good spell in the single digits for a week or so is what we were worried about. 
Picked my username as I grew up in ohio( go Buckeyes!) and had chickens as a kid there and excited to introduce my 4 and 1 year olds to the experience. May have to look closer at the buckeye breed- getting a good book from the library today to also help in picking the best breed for us.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Buckeyes thrive in colder climates. When there is snow on the ground here, my buckeyes are still out looking for food. They also have the peacomb. No matter the breed still make sure to ventilate your coop even in blizzard conditions. Check out the buckeye chicken thread on here and also WWW.americanbuckeyeclub.blogspot.com. Lots of info on the breed.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi! I'm in Colorado too! I have a flock of 8 pullets, my first year. I don't know how the ones I have now will do this winter. I have been researching though, and Buckeyes and Chanteclers look like great choices. (The ones I have now were impulse selections made at Murdochs)...Both the Buckeyes and Chantecler have the small combs which are better for winter. The Chantecler was developed in Canada, and comes in 3 colors (?) it seems, partridge, white and buff. The partridge looks a lot like a Buckeye. I read something about the Buckeyes being great foragers, even hunters, eating field mice?

*At least 50% of what I think I know is probably wrong, how about you*?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

BTW, I'm midway between Grand Junction and Palisade (noreast side of Clifton)


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> Hi! I'm in Colorado too! I have a flock of 8 pullets, my first year. I don't know how the ones I have now will do this winter. I have been researching though, and Buckeyes and Chanteclers look like great choices. (The ones I have now were impulse selections made at Murdochs)...Both the Buckeyes and Chantecler have the small combs which are better for winter. The Chantecler was developed in Canada, and comes in 3 colors (?) it seems, partridge, white and buff. The partridge looks a lot like a Buckeye. I read something about the Buckeyes being great foragers, even hunters, eating field mice?
> 
> *At least 50% of what I think I know is probably wrong, how about you*?


I _THOUGHT _that I was wrong once........
....but I was mistaken.
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## ColoradoBuckeye (Apr 25, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> BTW, I'm midway between Grand Junction and Palisade (noreast side of Clifton)


Hey "neighbor"! I'm in Eagle and so far can not find a breeder that will ship less than 15 buckeyes at one time. I only need 2-3 young hens, do you or anyone you know need 12? I'd purchase the 15 and then sell the remaining at the same cost per bird( possibly less) to be able to get some of this great breed in Colorado! Just let me know!
Thanks, Brian
Aka: "ColoradoBuckeye"


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Ooh, sorry, I'm in the future fantasy stage, tho currently have 2 Australorps, 4 Amberwhites and 2 Araucanas. Like the idea of mixed colors of Chantecler hens, and when I'm Really dreaming, a Buckeye Roo. I don't know too many people, and those I know who want chickens, already have them. Have you thought of contacting the buckeye club (see post by CircleU previously on this thread for web address) to see what they come up with????


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I recommend Plymouth White Rocks as an easily available via hatcheries, a good breed for your type of weather, and _the_ top notch DP in my book of breeds.

If I could only have one breed, I'd choose the WR. Hardy, thrifty on feed, good forager, big and meaty, excellent layer, longevity of lay, good mothering, good feathering, calm and regal. I've not seen any breed that could outclass it, though I've heard good things about the Buckeyes and have always wanted to try them.

These gals are 6 yrs old and still laying well and surviving on free range. I can't say enough good things about the breed!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think you would have any problem selling them on craigslist. But shipping this time of year with the heat may cause some stress and possible deaths to your chicks. Good luck. Check out www.americanbuckeyeclub.org for breeders as well.


----------

